# 8x4x5ft enclosure



## BeardedDee (May 26, 2010)

Not a "how to" build a larger enclosure, just some pics from when I built this.
My only skills are painting (my job). No joinery or previous builds experience, just some tools, time and a lot of inspiration (copying) from other enclosure builds I'd seen online.

Made from OSB sheets, 4x2" framing timber all screwed together.
2 pack epoxy paint, polyurethane varnish and lots of silicone.

The base and 2' up also has a tough PVC/vinyl type sheet liner.
Also 25mm polystyrene insulation.
Anyway some pics that may help other peeps...


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

That's mahoosive! I've always dreamt of having a walk in enclosure for small lizards, I think it would be wicked (although definitely not practical) to have a viv like this holding rankin's or similar, all kitted out like a mini desert bush area, you could walk in and leave your footprint, literally!


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

nice looking enclosure what you got in there


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

That's mahoosive, whats going to be living in there ?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

You could probably park a car on that! although from the last picture with the green tinted glass, I could imagine penguins living in it.... It reminds me the underwater viewing bit at the penguin enclosures at zoos.


----------



## BeardedDee (May 26, 2010)

tomcannon said:


> That's mahoosive! I've always dreamt of having a walk in enclosure for small lizards, I think it would be wicked (although definitely not practical) to have a viv like this holding rankin's or similar, all kitted out like a mini desert bush area, you could walk in and leave your footprint, literally!


Go on, live the dream :whistling2:


mitsi said:


> nice looking enclosure what you got in there





the_viper said:


> That's mahoosive, whats going to be living in there ?


It's for the Argus monitor in my sig: victory:


Meko said:


> You could probably park a car on that! although from the last picture with the green tinted glass, I could imagine penguins living in it.... It reminds me the underwater viewing bit at the penguin enclosures at zoos.


:lol2:You can park a car on 4 RUBs so who knows??


----------



## Bennewell (Apr 5, 2012)

That's mint! But can't see a door to get in?


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

I think you are being a naughty boy! You said 
"my only skills are painting...., no joinery" 
That does not look to me like a "I haven't a clue" first build. It looks very professional and ultra well made. When you say you made this, have you finished it yet, do you want a job!


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

That is a very nice big viv Is the out side getting skined or are you leaving it as it is the only reason I ask is won't the insulasion get damaged easely.


----------



## BeardedDee (May 26, 2010)

Bennewell said:


> That's mint! But can't see a door to get in?


I go in through the sliding glass door


acromyrmexbob said:


> I think you are being a naughty boy! You said
> "my only skills are painting...., no joinery"
> That does not look to me like a "I haven't a clue" first build. It looks very professional and ultra well made. When you say you made this, have you finished it yet, do you want a job!


I didn't own a drill before starting this and made plenty measuring and planning mistakes. I've seen plenty of joiners framing up timber on plenty building sites but no hands on xp. I do need a job:blush:


ayrton said:


> That is a very nice big viv Is the out side getting skined or are you leaving it as it is the only reason I ask is won't the insulasion get damaged easely.


I leaving as is for now to add more insulation if needed. May skin over the insulation only to protect it, it does have a few dents.

Thanks all


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

I leaving as is for now to add more insulation if needed. May skin over the insulation only to protect it, it does have a few dents.

Thanks all[/QUOTE]


It looks very good but in my house the kids would destroy the insulasion :lol2:and if not them me :lol2:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Very nice. My OH would kill me if I took any more of _her_ lounge :whistling2:
Do you have any pics inside of the finished article.
Well done on your first build :no1:


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

If it was me I would definately fit a door on the side. You will regret not doing so after a time. Easy access will make maintenance more of a pleasure and less of a chore. Having a door makes the display make more sense and is more adaptable for future changes in design and in the species kept.


----------



## BeardedDee (May 26, 2010)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Very nice. My OH would kill me if I took any more of _her_ lounge :whistling2:
> Do you have any pics inside of the finished article.
> Well done on your first build :no1:


Not much different from the above pics










acromyrmexbob said:


> If it was me I would definately fit a door on the side. You will regret not doing so after a time. Easy access will make maintenance more of a pleasure and less of a chore. Having a door makes the display make more sense and is more adaptable for future changes in design and in the species kept.


A door or glass access, it's still cramped inside and maybe will regret not going higher if anything


----------



## anothernoob (Feb 7, 2010)

Excellent thread giving folks a lot of ideas and also inspiring folks who still own medium/large monitors in 4ft vivs!! 

What did you use for insulation? Im looking at building one about this size in a couple of months so just researching. Also what did you use to water proof the wood on the inside? I used yacht varnish on my 6x3x3 but its bloody expensive and a small tub that barely got me 2 coats! 

Oh, superb viv by the way!


----------



## BeardedDee (May 26, 2010)

anothernoob said:


> Excellent thread giving folks a lot of ideas and also inspiring folks who still own medium/large monitors in 4ft vivs!!
> 
> What did you use for insulation? Im looking at building one about this size in a couple of months so just researching. Also what did you use to water proof the wood on the inside? I used yacht varnish on my 6x3x3 but its bloody expensive and a small tub that barely got me 2 coats!
> 
> Oh, superb viv by the way!


Thanks, that's it, just showing some pics for ideas if your unsure about building something bigger.

I used this from Wickes. Figured it was all I needed indoors.
Polystyrene 25mmx1200x2.4m - Polystyrene Insulation - Insulation -Building Materials - Wickes 

To protect to OSB, I got 2 pack epoxy paint from work = £0
If buying I'd go with yacht varnish too or epoxy.

Some inspiration if you haven't found it before
Monitors - "How To" cages


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

on protecting OSB... don't forget that OSB3 is marine grade, so it's already got a waterproof coating on one side... so they've already done half the work for you.


----------



## nathans (Nov 28, 2012)

Amazing work i wish i could build something like this!


----------



## BeardedDee (May 26, 2010)

Meko said:


> on protecting OSB... don't forget that OSB3 is marine grade, so it's already got a waterproof coating on one side... so they've already done half the work for you.


But it was cheaper OSB2 I used: victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Aye.. but if Anothernoob is going to use OSB, they now know that OSB3 is marine grade


----------

